# My newly purchased 2006 Audi A3.... AC-Issues



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

*My newly purchased 2006 Audi A3.... AC-Issues/Overview*

Hi guys!


Just picked up a 2006 A3 DSG!


I LOVE it. I picked this over getting some camry....and I cant be more happier! That DSG burp!



Havent cleaned it...










Ive read most if not all the threads....Econ button is not on
my issues is that the AC is cold but not cold enough to cool down the car here in SoCal. 
On the freeway the AC gets colder leading me to believe that the AUX fan are not working, and it isnt.

What can I do to fix this issue other than taking it to a shop>?

Compressors seems to be cheap and easy to replace, but could it be a fan issue?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3274183-Seized-AC-Compressor-Thread/page11

almost done reading through the annals of AC compressors


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

Quick question, do you have a VCDS or access to one or a factory scan tool? 

When I was having issues with my A/C, the system was able to tell me exactly what the problem the system was having was. 

If you're not seeing that smaller fan spinning when the car is on with the A/C on, than I agree it's not working properly. However, I know there are other malfunctions in the system that will cause that fan to not turn on.

Congratulations on the purchase! I've had my 06 since 08 and it has been a great car, just gotta stay up on the maintenance and it'll treat you well! A lot more fun than a Camry for sure!

My 06 A3:


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Thank you! I love it!


No I do not have access to a VAGCOM? thingy yet. I will have to look more into that.


I am going to check to see if the compressor is spinning by the pulley and not broken...I am pretty sure it may have not been replaced and betting on a dexcel unit


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

Where are you at in "SoCal"?


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

I work in LA and live in SGV.


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

So I just remembered this morning, pretty sure the compressor will be spinning regardless... I believe all of our cars use what's called a "sanden-style" compressor. Search "clutchless variable displacement compressor" on YouTube.

BUT, another not as easy or simple way to check if it's engaging is to cycle the "ECON" light on the A/C controller. When the red ECON light is on, the compressor is off, and when the light is off, the compressor is on. 

If you stick a thermometer in the vents, start with the ECON light on, and then switch it off, the air should get colder if the compressor is engaging


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Yes I was going to check to see it was freely spinning as Ive read they sheer off. 

I am looking at vagcoms around the net with can bus



airbag light is on, the rear hatch warning is on, had to greese the passenger rear door, the passenger front door seems to have been pried open trying to get access (maybe left keys in car?) so there is a slight air gap(may try tape at latch)
there is over spray every where, some one spilled a can of white paint on the roof, steering wheel is a bit crooked to the left, when I reverse right hand under, it sounds like metal hitting metal...maybe this my have to do with slightly cocked steering wheel.


some small tears on seat, mostly cosmetic.


looks like maybe small valve cover gasket leak of some kind on the driver side of the motor near what looks like a billet cap things as I see oil on what looks like an air hose.

I see what looks like belt tensioner maybe another alumium piece sort of vibrating on the passenger side of the engine on top of the belts.

lots of soot at muffler, fixed rear hanging bumper, must of got caught and ripped off the tabs ...


just plastidipped the grill fro fun, plastidipped the worn black pillars and the small triangle pillar on rear door...

sanded and polished headlights..


Its BEAT UP, but for a 12 year old car, I didnt have very much high expectations.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

MachRc said:


> I work in LA and live in SGV.


Figures... SoCAL is such an L.A. thing, despite San Diego being more "So" than "So"CAL L.A. Guess it sounds better than being from Los Angeles. 

But dang, those headlights were bad! Looks good now, but could use some tint on the windows.

Oil leak on driver side is pretty common. There is a timing chain cover attached to the side of the head and then a vacuum pump attached to that. It could be the o-ring at the vacuum pump but more common is the chain cover gasket. That gasket has built in sealant on the top of the gasket only :screwy:. Make sure to put sealant all around.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Sweet! Thank you 



I double checked the compressor, and ...its not sheered or anything...both fans are running but not blowing cold air. 

I am x-ing fingers that the original compressor blew up by now and that this is already a replacement and im just out of freon maybe its a small leak! 







I dont know what the fluid changes have been like, but I am sure in 5k miles i am going to go in and change out some of the DSG fluid and do an oil change.

Im putting in about 2 gallons for about 50 miles. Seems okay with gas.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

The color reminds me of my old steel grey. Its not really black.



Look at this mess... I dont even know where to start on this...


----------



## Ulua4me2012 (May 8, 2012)

Welcome. My 06 is currently working its 3rd compressor. Good times. :beer:


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

My 06 had the same issue. These compressors use an electronic control valve. There are many threads about it even on the VW MKV chassis which we share a lot of components. Anyways, I replaced my control valve about 2-3 years ago and AC is cooling very well. 

Here is a link of the control valve. There are 2 kinds, it depends on the compressor in your car. Might be worth a look.

https://www.uspmotorsports.com/A-C-...1Nl4c0fasttlndDOUBIxOte7DzEIxgORoCPRUQAvD_BwE


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

neu318 said:


> My 06 had the same issue. These compressors use an electronic control valve. There are many threads about it even on the VW MKV chassis which we share a lot of components. Anyways, I replaced my control valve about 2-3 years ago and AC is cooling very well.
> 
> Here is a link of the control valve. There are 2 kinds, it depends on the compressor in your car. Might be worth a look.
> 
> https://www.uspmotorsports.com/A-C-...1Nl4c0fasttlndDOUBIxOte7DzEIxgORoCPRUQAvD_BwE


Awesome! Thank you so much. I may order this first and then take it to an actual shop with it in hand. 

I'm sure they can tell if it's leaking and if it needs a recharger if they point to the compressor I can pull this out of my pocket. 

I feel like I would have the best chance that way going in and coming out with a working ac. 

It's a great car to drive. Already looking at turbo muffler deletes charge pipes k04 kits. 

Later down the road for sure. 
Believe it or not , I couldn't sleep the first night I got it. 

And I look back at it after the commute. 
It's really grown on me. 





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachRc said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much. *I may order this first* and then take it to an actual shop with it in hand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Before you buy it make sure it's the one for your compressor. There are 2 different models one is Sanden the other one I forget. They are different in sizes.


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

Just had my ac fixed and it was the control valve

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## A3REDT (Mar 22, 2014)

When my control valve failed, the code prevented the red indicator light on the ECON button from turning off. Don't know if thats the norm or not, but that was my experience with the valve failure on mine.


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

MachRc said:


> And I look back at it after the commute.



Good to hear that I am not the only one !!


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

MachRc said:


> And I look back at it after the commute.


I still look back at my car... But now it's mostly to check that it's not leaving a puddle on the ground or has more paint peeling off.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

MisterJJ said:


> I still look back at my car... But now it's mostly to check that it's not leaving a puddle on the ground or has more paint peeling off.


muhahhhhahh

I too am sure I have a bunch of gaskets to fix

























Im going to have to undo the tray and check again as I did not have any luck finding the type of compressor I have













Ive had it like 10 days and i already took it camping over fathers day weekend.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

it sure looks like a sanden













will make sure the type of connector and hopefully order it today so that i can take it to a shop and get it swapped.










https://www.gwaautoparts.com/produc...compressor-pressure-valve?variant=44781301187


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Okay nevermind it's a zexel 

Ordered. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0197ZWWO0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awdb_t1_HzVkBbRTC07PD

Fits VW compressor part number:1K0 820 803 N









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

My 2006 3.2 is in the shop AS WE SPEAK getting the control valve replaced. I have the Sanden and this is my second time back because the amazon part was too long (though the part description said it's longer but will still work).

Problem: Takes forever to get cold, and when it does it's only as cold as it feels like being. I live outside D.C. where the humidity is real.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

bangarng said:


> My 2006 3.2 is in the shop AS WE SPEAK getting the control valve replaced. I have the Sanden and this is my second time back because the amazon part was too long (though the part description said it's longer but will still work).
> 
> Problem: Takes forever to get cold, and when it does it's only as cold as it feels like being. I live outside D.C. where the humidity is real.



My older figure brother told me to just order 2 or three types and return the ones that dont fit. But I just went with the amazon one.


He has a bodyshop behind my folks business so he is going to get an AC guy to evac and wait while we swap out the valve.

If it is the wrong size I will have to do what youre doing!! 

Hopefully we will both have AC running before july hits

Good luck!


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

Drats. Mechanic just called and said it still taking a while to blow cold. I wonder if you have to reset the battery or something. The only other thing my research is saying is a bad a/c pressure switch.

Oh and FYI the longer sensor fit, but then the freon wouldn't take, so beware.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

thats sucks B,

let me know what you ended up doing, becasue if I get to that position, id probably shell out a few hundred for a new compressor


----------



## bangarng (Aug 24, 2017)

Update. It's working and the a/c is ice cold. I guess it took a while for everything to adjust.

To reiterate for anyone else having this issue, the a/c took forever to blow cold and finally would if it felt like it.

I have the PXE16 (1KO 820 803 S). The first sensor was too long and didn't work, so I recommend you find one the exactly same size. 

Picture for comparison:









Good luck!


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Happy you got it taken care of! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevichar (Nov 15, 2002)

Ya they look totally different. I paid 460 canadian all in to vac/ refill then it didnt work then to source the issue. Mechanic said its usually the issue. Fixed now. 

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

I forgot you need to remove the drive belts and be able to move the AC compressor to get to the bolt. 

Rescheduled til tomorrow morning









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Don't think you need to. On the 3.2 it's right underneath the car, and on the MKV 2.0t chassis you should be able to squeeze through and remove the control valve.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

neu318 said:


> Don't think you need to. On the 3.2 it's right underneath the car, and on the MKV 2.0t chassis you should be able to squeeze through and remove the control valve.




https://youtu.be/xMrU4XimsoI?t=2m23s

there is like no room. The shop evac'd my freon. I was going to go home and get to the tensioner with a breaker bar and get the belts off the pulley and partially remove the compressor to do it myself, but got rid of alot of my tools and I just dropped it off this morning.

next is oil change(see if I can mityvac it) and getting proper gravity pump for DSG oil change.




cam follower after that, diverter valve upgrade alot of gaskets and next year a unitrnic or apr k04 kit injectors hpfp and intercooler for kicks


maybe something like my old supercharged bmw m3. 
I had to sell it with 60k miles on it to pay for my divorce....


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

MachRc said:


> https://youtu.be/xMrU4XimsoI?t=2m23s
> 
> there is like no room. The shop evac'd my freon. I was going to go home and get to the tensioner with a breaker bar and get the belts off the pulley and partially remove the compressor to do it myself, but got rid of alot of my tools and I just dropped it off this morning.
> 
> ...


Damn, that sucks. On my 3.2 it's literally underneath the car. Just remove plastic skid plate and you have access. Oh well. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Okay it's fixed!!! The solenoid did it. I had about .7 pounds of freon. I had then top it off. And paid 270 for all the work. So 300 to fix my ac with the part. Thanks to all the detailed write ups and experiences on the forum!!!! 


Imagine how much it would have been if I took it to a stealership


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, luck be to you for getting it fixed for low cost. I was not so lucky.

My A/C started developing a long delay before blowing cold air, and even then the air wasn't all that chilly (57 degrees F). Last year when I had my rectal exam 80,000 service done that also involved a timing belt replacement, I felt sufficiently reamed by the Audi Stealership. Their recommendation at that time to replace the compressor would've added another $2k to the bill, which I was not prepared to take. Oh, and because of their "diagnosis," my A/C was no longer blowing any cold air. Later I decided to visit a local repair shop. They found a leak in the A/C control switch, so they replaced it, then recharged it. Coldness was restored, albeit still weak. And the delay was still there. Then with autumn coming into full swing, I decided to wait.

This month as the temps started to climb, the A/C just wasn't cutting it. I went back to the local shop. They charged me $95 for a recharge and dye test for leaks. Seemed OK, but they were at a loss on further diagnosis without going for an A/C compressor replacement. They recommended I take it to the dealer. *WINCE* So I went... and after 3 hours of keeping me wait, they came back to tell me what I already suspected: "You need a new compressor. That will be $290 please." No lubrication on this one. How much for the new compressor? "That would be $2,100 _before tax_." My rectum now badly sore and bleeding, I left.

I've decided if I ever get another Audi/VW, once out of warranty, I'm having a trusted local shop take care of it.

Back to the local shop. They were able to replace the A/C compressor and condenser plus fully recharge the system for $900.



BOTTOM LINE: If you're ever facing an A/C problem on an 8+ year old car, do not go to the dealer. Also, you may just be better off saving yourself the cost of diagnosis and just get the compressor replaced. Had I done that, I'd have saved myself $300.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

I can't seem to post a reply at all on the web. 

So wierd. 

Anyways I'm sorry you had to deal with the stealership. I myself had delt with them long ago when I owned a bunch of bmws. I was 21 years old when my parents bought me my first brand new 5-speed 330ci that I put my first supercharger on ..that taught me real quick how wonderful German engineered cars drive and how expensive maintenance and how expensive it gets to fix issues at the dealership especially out of warranty issues. 


Yes if you bring it to them and tell them you have a bad alternator, they have to diagnose it and tell you that you have a bad alternator and charge you for diagnostic fee. It's dumb 

The only good thing it has done to me is that it turned me into a gearhead. I know how to change pretty much anything on most cars. Learned alot about maf map forced induction maintenance coils brakes dual mass drive belt pullies oil changes window regulators you name it I have done it in the name of DIY 

Boost hose pipe pops off? Spray some hairspray. Before clamping. 

See that hole in the hood insulation. ...your motor mounts are shot.

The bad dealership experience turned me into a junior Grease monkey and I'm glad for it. 


New cpo under warranty yes please take it to the dealership. 

Used and out of warranty you HAVE to take it to an Indy or DIY




I paid 4k for the A3. I turned in my leased volt and after buying my ex out of the house for 100 k sold everything I love minus the home and suffering the last two and a half years of false allegations Dcfs dependency court lies in child support court and generally getting my wallet pillaged. 

I have my son full time now. The electric car is gone ( had 8k dollars of excess mileage) and everyone pushed me to do the smart thing and buy a Camry. As you know I did the gearhead thing. Camry would have gotten me more depressed and would have sucked the soul out of me everyday. 

I look at the beat up 4k dollar A3 and it is godsend. Years of zero involvement with modding or taking care of cars that I forsaked after selling my dream m3 to pay for dependency lawyers and divorce lawyers hers and mine. I shun from the scene. 

But now I am back. And I am now searching reading and slowly getting back into the scene that I dearly love. 

This A3 mean more than just a beater it is a new beginning. 

Thank you for reading. 















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

MachRc said:


> Anyways I'm sorry you had to deal with the stealership. I myself had delt with them long ago when I owned a bunch of bmws. I was 21 years old when my parents bought me my first brand new 5-speed 330ci that I put my first supercharger on ..that taught me real quick how wonderful German engineered cars drive and how expensive maintenance and how expensive it gets to fix issues at the dealership especially out of warranty issues.


You were fortunate to have such generous parents. Mine weren't, despite having enough money to even just contribute a little. I paid fully out of pocket for an old Volvo 145 station wagon as my first car. No, definitely no chick magnet, but, I could put the rear seat down and lay out a thin mattress for a convenient place to "sleep." A few DIY curtains on the windows (Velcro is handy stuff), and good to go.  Later on when I hit the skids with an unfortunate series of circumstances smacking me over the head at once, I found myself without an apartment and no place to go. The Volvo 145 became my "crash pad" for a few months to hold me over. Anyway, that's my momentary trip down memory lane. eace:




> Yes if you bring it to them and tell them you have a bad alternator, they have to diagnose it and tell you that you have a bad alternator and charge you for diagnostic fee. It's dumb
> 
> The only good thing it has done to me is that it turned me into a gearhead. I know how to change pretty much anything on most cars. Learned alot about maf map forced induction maintenance coils brakes dual mass drive belt pullies oil changes window regulators you name it I have done it in the name of DIY


I figured out that the service centers get compensation from the parent company for all in-warranty and TSB work. So they're more than happy to do even extras. But once you're out of warranty, you're on your own. And they'll nickel-dime you to death if they can. I am a semi gear-head, in that I'm not completely clueless about inner workings and can fix most anything that doesn't require special devices and tools to accomplish. But my days of changing oil and flushing coolant are past. Just don't have the time or convenience of doing it myself--better off letting a reputable shop do it. BUT... if I had my own home with garage, I'd do it all.



> New cpo under warranty yes please take it to the dealership.
> 
> Used and out of warranty you HAVE to take it to an Indy or DIY


CPO is probably the best way to go. You can get better warranties than when new. I had one with my TT and it saved me a few headaches. My A3 was brand new. I may go with a CPO again with my next car.




> This A3 mean more than just a beater it is a new beginning.


Sorry that you got hit with a messy, costly divorce. Puts a major dent in one's life and it takes a good long while to get restarted. I hope your bargain A3 works out well. While 2006 seems to be a bit of a troubled year compared to 2007/2008, you may have gotten lucky with previous owner addressing most common issues. My A3 was absolutely trouble-free for 10 years. Part of me regretted not selling it at 70k before the major 80k service and timing belt. Heck, I've now sunk in about as much money as it is worth. If I'd sold it and kept that money, I'd have had $10k to apply to another car. But... I've been the original owner of this A3. I drive it with care and only "punch it" once in a great while. So much about this car is "me." The design, the handling, the tremendous low end torque... I just don't need more than 200hp. I don't like the fuel waste of excess power. Plus the looks. It's just a beautiful looking car, to my eyes anyway. Still haven't gotten a roof rack for it (will probably do so this summer). I don't know... maybe it'll stay with me as a 2nd car, and I'll get a used TT for fun, instead of shelling out bigger $$ for a newer car.


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Whew !


It's been trouble free for about a year!!!!

I do have to change out the control arms as I have inner tire wear on the passenger side. 


I did pick up a vagcom 1.7 with an old ass cable off Amazon and while it clears codes I can't seem to have it read codes. 


Been having p0171 and. p0507 with random misfire codes for about a week in a generic code reader. Gas mileage went to hell 


Idle shoots up and down. A little surging. Looked for air leaks but once I started having intense oil consumption I figured it was the Pcv valve 

Got some tips here although the system was sort of different. 
https://youtu.be/hQEciqR1ST8


60 dollars at autozone and 15 minutes later 

All is well. 


Not much I've done but enjoy the ride. Its a very fun solid car to have as a beater. 

Made lots of sacrifices. The car and myself seems to be the last on the list of things that need help or maintenance. 

My folks want me to sell the car. But I cant. 

I still very much love owning this a3. 
Next year control arms 
Hope everyone is doing very well and still enjoying their a3. 











Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronco (Mar 3, 2011)

MachRc,

glad you still enjoy your A3 !! And keep us informed, you sure make it an interesting read :thumbup:


Cheers, here is our "Goldie":


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Wow you guys sure have fine examples I have to admit the a3 are beautiful , handsome cars 

Sorry about the late reply I seem to have issues resending my pw through the website and can only post from tapatalk since it remembered my pw. 

I do want to get a prime example as well 
I see a few on carguru (dont look! I dont know why I looked Lol)that I would be willing to buy and keep and sell my current ride. But there is alot of love(money) and passion (time)that goes into modding these cars to our liking. 

And I have been really enjoying my time with this one. The fulfillment of buying something that hasn't been taken care of for so little has given me this feeling of..... pride back. 

I'm very proud of myself. I love cars and for awhile I had to not love them. 

My best friend nathan who bought my m3 parted the asa tm-15 clutched supercharger. Parted my midpipes w / borla wheels e everything that made it one of a kind. It hurt to see the photos that he would send me on how he modded it. I couldn't tell him that but it did. 

It took maybe Year or two for me to let that go. 
It definately doesnt bother me as much as it did.
Although I still use some photos for place holders on fb. But from going to M3 to A3

I am proud of myself for doing as much as I can to help myself. 

There is a plastic rattle between 2k 3k on load. Not all the time. Maybe a wastegate rattle clip can fix

Sometimes the windows domt go up and I use my knees to bang on the windows switch panel. 

I dont mind the quirks. It gets decent mileage. Is peppy , sounds great , and is very comfortable. 

It's not going anywhere that's for sure. 

https://youtu.be/LwuIfLaDJAM

Thank you guys for taking the time to post. 















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Sitrep 

156k 

The alignment is still crap I imagine everything suspension related should be replaced 

The ecs suspension refresh is looking very good. 

Will be going to alignment shop to find out what Ineeds replacing soon

Leaks oil , runs strong, dsg still burping, 

June is last month for spousal support. 
It is also last month for child support as I have my children 130% and have stipulated to end and close the CSSD case. 

I've been looking feverishly at carguru looking at late model bmws and such. 

Lol

But before i do any of that i plan to get this junk fixed and up and running so that i can drive it as 
As a commuter as longggggg as I can. 

You're lifestyle doesn't have to be aportionate to your income 

I hope to update this very soon with basic stuff to keep my commuter beating 











Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## CLeGaCHi (Jul 10, 2019)

My 06 is currently working its 3rd compressor. Good times


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

I picked up my A3 a little over a year ago and the A/C just hasn't been cutting it anymore (it's never been SUPER cold but it's definitely getting worse as time goes on). Had the system recharged and it didn't help. I went ahead and replaced the compressor control valve like some of mentioned and that didn't seem to help either. Wondering if my compressor is actually going bad? The system CAN blow cold air but it takes a while and only if outside temps are about 80F and below. Anything over 80-85F and it seems like the A/C takes forever to try and cool the car down and the air coming out of the vents just isn't very cold. No fault codes related to the HVAC system either. Anyone had a similar issue?


----------



## strangetdi (Feb 5, 2002)

Maybe refrigerant needs to be replenished/recharged?


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

strangetdi said:


> Maybe refrigerant needs to be replenished/recharged?


I had the system charged back up after I swapped out the pressure valve. I'm wondering if there's some kind of reset I need to do with VCDS or possibly just disconnecting the battery for a while?


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Mine was doing the same thing- wouldn't start cooling until the engine was up to temp. Had to replace the compressor. :banghead:


----------



## robotvoice (Apr 7, 2014)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Mine was doing the same thing- wouldn't start cooling until the engine was up to temp. Had to replace the compressor. :banghead:


Damn I was hoping I didn't have to replace the whole thing but it seems like that's probably the case now. I'll probably wait to swap it out once it cools back down. Did you replace your condenser too or any other parts when swapped yours out for a new one?


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

robotvoice said:


> Damn I was hoping I didn't have to replace the whole thing but it seems like that's probably the case now. I'll probably wait to swap it out once it cools back down. Did you replace your condenser too or any other parts when swapped yours out for a new one?


 Just the compressor and a "receiver dryer", whatever that is. $580 for parts, 2.5 hours labor $


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

A3 Wannabe said:


> Just the compressor and *a "receiver dryer", whatever that is*. $580 for parts, 2.5 hours labor $


It's basically exactly what it says. It's a storage cylinder for refrigerant and oil and a dessicant chamber which removes moisture from the system and keeps the compressor clean/running. If the system is ever open to atmosphere (e.g. a leak) then it can get contaminated with moisture, etc. and will then proceed to take out the compressor. So if you've had have a bad leak and are replacing the compressor, if you don't replace the receiver/drier, then you're probably just going to destroy the new compressor in short order. The receiver/drier is also known as a dessicator, dehydrator, or accumulator (though an accumulator is slightly different, typically systems will have one or the other and they are often referred to by the same name).


----------



## A3 Wannabe (Feb 22, 2017)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> It's basically exactly what it says. It's a storage cylinder for refrigerant and oil and a dessicant chamber which removes moisture from the system and keeps the compressor clean/running. If the system is ever open to atmosphere (e.g. a leak) then it can get contaminated with moisture, etc. and will then proceed to take out the compressor. So if you've had have a bad leak and are replacing the compressor, if you don't replace the receiver/drier, then you're probably just going to destroy the new compressor in short order. The receiver/drier is also known as a dessicator, dehydrator, or accumulator (though an accumulator is slightly different, typically systems will have one or the other and they are often referred to by the same name).


That's an excellent explanation- thank you


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

So ...

I was driving to pick up some boiling crab before summerslam started. ( oh gawd Roman Reigns is back)

I press climate blower contr to start the ac 

And bam. Some noise, and my ECON button lights up and doesn't go away. 

I get to boiling crab. 

I see what looks like coolant splashed across my raditor fan. 

Strangely car isn't over heating in this hot weather. 



So I drive back home about ten miles and i hear all this broken plastic waterpump noise. I'm thinking one propellar is broken and I baby the car home. 



https://youtu.be/rweP0ROFQDI

After sticking a metal rod to check where the noise is coming from its coming from the ac compressor. 

I just went out and drove it around the block and now after a few laps around the neighborhood, there isn't any noise from the compressor. Everything roke off freely? Something so.ething ac clutch?

Anyone had the same issue ? 

Hopefully the pulley doesnt seize on me. 



Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## risottto (Jun 13, 2017)

*Bomb Freon*

My compressor just totally blew this summer too. Started off sounding like a stuck pig squealing going into first gear, then it totally went! Fried the belt, must have been seizing for a while. Shop put in an OEM one for a great price, then they charged it with premium 134A, freezing my face off now!


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Damn sorry to hear that. My squealing stopped 




I drove it around the block 

Thrice

And after hearing alot of broken plastics sounds coming from the compressor area , it stopped making clunky noise across cars on the passenger side or walls. 


I'm guessing the pulley is now freely spinning.
I made sure on the third drive I hopped on the freeway really quick and got up to speed. 


No noise anymore. I check that other thread in this forum to learn about the compressor and how it isn't a clutched compressor. So I imagine something gave up inside


I've been driving it and it drive fine now. 
I did notice a hex bolt that sort of popped out of the compressor near the pulley. 

Some force 

After i had fixed the ac issue in this thread 
I may have used it ....

About 2 dozen times. But not everyday.

I dont know if i want to tackle an ac job that may end up being half of the cars value because the raditor and other components got compromised. 












Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## MachRc (May 1, 2013)

Checking in ..


Replaced the loud whirling front wheel bearings with some 40$ amazon set. Still drive amazingy well on the raceland coilovers and now it's silent. 

I ended up taking the whole wheel carrier off to get to the seized wheel bearing bolts. 

Hardest part was jamming a screw driver into the strut collar to get room to slide the coilovers into place with a jack. 




After 60k miles of ownership. Cam follower looked okay. Was expecting worse. 


Drived beautifully for two whole day after doing all of this.

P0343 cam positioning high voltage code comes up in german car fashion. The EPC light lit up too. Ofcourse it did. 

Car starts fine drives fine. Reset code, comes back. 

Onto tackling cam sensor , may just buy a timing belt ultimate kit from ecs. 

They have a really nice diy guide 


http://bd8ba3c866c8cbc330ab-7b26c6f3e01bf511d4da3315c66902d6.r6.cf1.rackcdn.com/PDF_2798_Audi_A3_2.0T_BPY_Timing_Belt_Installation_r3.pdf




Anyone experience EPC and p0343 ?

























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------

